# TRUE BLOOD



## Yemme (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

Sam's a Lycan .... Oh my god I love this show.

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Kegger (Nov 2, 2008)

That's what was bugging me about him. Didn't see tonight's episode though, but the whole barking in his sleep thing kinda gave it away in a way, lol.


----------



## Yemme (Nov 3, 2008)

You have to watch it tonight.  HBO on demand you have surgery today it will make you feel better.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 3, 2008)

Yemme, that is a most excellent idea!!!!!


----------



## Kegger (Nov 9, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!

He's not a lycan, he's a shapeshifter!!!!!!! That's outstanding!!!!!


----------



## Yemme (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahhhh I was going to post but I didn't.  I think he might be but he doesn't want her to know.  It seems right to have Lycans in a story about vampires.

By the way how are you feeling?


----------



## Kegger (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm doing a lot better. Not having too much pain and finally had an actual meal today, best damn bacon and eggs I have ever eaten.

The end was definitely unexpected, and next week is gonna be intense.


----------



## Yemme (Nov 9, 2008)

:hug::Yay you ate... I did save you some Mallomars but I'm kinda greedy, they didn't make it...

There is a fight coming to that town and I hope everyone is ready...that small down is going down hill.

I think the story line should have Lycans a new movie is coming out soon so it would add to the hype.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't feel bad about the malomars, but if had been rolo's you would've had a fight ion your hands, lol.

There's a movie coming out? Which one would that be?


----------



## Yemme (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.entertheunderworld.com/

It's weird they're going back into time but I guess no one wanted to be in this movie...  Looks somewhat good... 

Night..


----------



## Kegger (Nov 10, 2008)

Well you know where to find me January 23 at about 9PM.

Night.


----------



## Yemme (Jan 25, 2009)

I saw the Underworld:Rise of the Lycans movie and I miss True Blood....


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 25, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Underworld: Rise of the Lycans - Official Site
> 
> It's weird they're going back into time but I guess no one wanted to be in this movie...  Looks somewhat good...
> 
> Night..



some or the cast were too busy so they did a prequel but Underworld 4 will continue where 2 left off


----------



## Yemme (Jan 25, 2009)

That's what it was... Well it was nice of them to give us something to entertain us while they get another script together.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 13, 2009)

I just wanted to bring this thread back to life.  Tomorrow is the day...


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2009)

The day for what?  I've never seen this show, but it sounds interesting.  Does the new season start tomorrow?


----------



## Yemme (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, new season is tomorrow... How could you not know about the show?


----------



## Yemme (Jun 13, 2009)

I've also gotten addicted to "Nurse Jackie" on showtime...  Love it.

Showtime Official Site :: Preview Showtime


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't know...

I have HBO & ShowTime, but the only series I really watch is Dexter (can't wait for the new season of that...)


I'll be sure to watch it.  It sounds really good.

edit

I used to watch Californication, but for some reason I sorta lost interest...


----------



## Yemme (Jun 13, 2009)

Dexter is also on my list... I lost a little interest in United States of Tara... But I'm trying to get back into it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2009)

United States of Tara looked interesting, but for some reason I never watched it...


----------



## Yemme (Jun 13, 2009)

It was but something changed when she went into the clinic... I just lost interest.  But it's f*cking funny.  I'll give the writers that.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2009)

OK, I have a reminder for True Blood set - I'll watch it tomorrow.  I don't know how I missed the first season...  Was it on at the same time as Dexter?


----------



## Yemme (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe so...  I use to watch it then the other show repeats at midnight.  I think that's how I did it.  Plus you could get Dexter episodes before next weeks show came.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, if they overlap - True Blood is getting DVR'd, I aint missin' Dexter, lol.

Maybe I'm paranoid, but I'm always worried that showtime is going to cancel Dexter.  It seems like they always cancel their best shows...  Did you ever watch Odyssey 5?  I don't know why they ever canceled that - I loved it.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 13, 2009)

You can do your own thing just try to watch it.  But once you watch it... It might be over for Dexter....Maybe.  You never know.  I've been bitten and I'm hooked.

Never heard of Odyssey 5.  But they do shaft their viewers all the time.  You might think it's a great show and next it's off the air.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Never heard of Odyssey 5.



It was on in '02...  They cancelled it before the first season was over.

The basic story was this:

5 astronauts on a routine mission (repair a satellite) were in orbit and witnessed the destruction of the Earth.  An alien craft picked them up and sent them back in time 5 years to find out who caused it and try to prevent it.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow... Interesting.  Maybe the writers couldn't come up with anything.  I mean the key to any hit show is the writers.  Honestly the actors can be horrible but if the storyline doesn't flow you loose fans.  I don't like gore that much but I adore James Remar from Six Feet Under and his voice...  Great actor.

Sorry for the delay eating cheesecake..


----------



## Yemme (Jun 14, 2009)

Josh just wanted to know if you liked True Blood... That's if you watched it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I watched it - it was pretty good.  A little confusing at first due to missing the first season, but I think I have the basic idea.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool ... you'll like it... I hope.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 16, 2009)

is it just me or does sookie and jessica look better this season 

my wife got me hooked on this show.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 16, 2009)

YES!..... Another one...  I love the passion.  Maybe that's what has caught your eye SrBuscuit .


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 17, 2009)

well that, and lafayette is the greatest character ever.
and im a big fan of dark comedy.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 17, 2009)

I know what you mean a smooth brother...I do hope they turn him into a vampire.  He would be an asset to them. He knows a lot of people.  Especially in government.  Plus I wonder if his attitude/style would change.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2009)

Why does Sookie have a black eye?  Is that something that happened at the end of the first season?

These first two episods of season 2 are all I've seen.  Unless I missed something, they never showed how she got it so far in season 2.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok in the last episode 1st season Sookie had a serial killer after her and he beat her ass up really bad...  Well he was killing a lot of people that had anything to do with vampires.  I'm glad to see you getting into it.  It's just different.  But the gore should hold you until Dexter...


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, true blood is on now, so I'm signing off for tonight...


----------



## Yemme (Jun 28, 2009)

:lmao:  addict... I'm watching it again even though I should be sleeping.  Tonight's show was unreal... not doubt about that.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yemme said:


> :lmao:  addict...



...It's your fault.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 28, 2009)

:greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme (Jun 29, 2009)

So what was on my mind today was I'm trying to figure out who the beast was in the woods that scratched Sookie's back.  Now at first I thought is was Maryann since Sookie was all in her face last episode.  But then at the end of the episode Daphne had those same scratches on her back... so I'm thinking she's like a werewolf even though that thing looked like the devil.  So I'm wondering what anyone else thinks if you watch the show.  Who do think was that evil creature?


HBO: True Blood: Season 2  

Click characters at the bottom of the page if you don't know there names.


----------



## CCD (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmmm, my theory is . . . . 

What attacked Sookie is the Maryann thing (whatever she is) and that she has followers just like the vamps.  But what does she want from Sam?

I also think Eric is going to make Lafayette a vamp to try to gain controll over Sookie so he can take her away from VB.

Just some of my theories. . . . . .


----------



## Yemme (Jun 30, 2009)

Mmmmm.... I thought it was Maryann too since the peoples eye turn black when she's does her magic thing.  Very devilish... evil like... since the beast had horns.  But I'm like why is this Daphne b*tch out in the woods in the middle of the night ... in the middle of nowhere.... No sane woman would do that.

I just don't know so we'll go with Maryann for now.  I have no clue what she wants from Sam.  At first I thought she wanted his powers.  But she doesn't seem to need it.

I want Eric and Sookie to have something going.  I love Bill but I'm really starting to like bad boy Eric.  I thought they killed Lafayette (I know SrBiscut would've been mad).  I hope they do turn him.  He is an asset to the show.


----------



## enufced904 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow... I thought I was the only one that watched this show.  LOL... which by the way is AMAZING.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes another one... Hi enufced904


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello.  My buddy got my hooked on this show a few months ago.  My wife and I try to watch it every week.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope those who don't watch the show are dong so now.... catch up to the 4th episode.  

I can't wait to see if Jason gets Sarah's... PUDDIN'.... :lmao:... I swear I can throw a party by myself.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 12, 2009)

It's time for magic...


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 12, 2009)

..."But it's not a coincidence, Barry."  :lmao:


----------



## Yemme (Jul 12, 2009)

That was funny.... Jason still didn't get Sarah's pudding.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yemme said:


> .... Jason still didn't get Sarah's pudding.



I can feel it coming...


----------



## Yemme (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh honey so can I... I hope I don't miss that episode.  He so deserves to get some pudding... He hasn't had any since he joined that damn group.  He's backed up...


----------



## camera obscura (Jul 12, 2009)

My favorite lines tonight...

Bill: Vampire's just can't go around killin' people.
Eric: Well, it's Texas.

That just kills me. And, he's right. :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 12, 2009)

camera obscura said:


> My favorite lines tonight...
> 
> Bill: Vampire's just can't go around killin' people.
> Eric: Well, it's Texas.
> ...



:lmao:

Yup..., you gotta love Texas.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 12, 2009)

That was funny... Texas is Texas...  Brutal.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 12, 2009)

Jinx Josh...


----------



## rhall54 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have any of you read the books?

I started reading the books before the show started. They're great. 

I tried watching the show and reading the books at the same time, but the storylines are very different.

The show is great also, just different than the books.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 14, 2009)

I never read the books.  Someone told me I should.. I mean a real fan.  She almost killed herself to get the last book because ..."he turns her in to a vampire"... *screams then runs off to Barnes and Noble* ...scary I tell yah.  

I don't think the stories are at all parallel.  I mean the writer for the show is from six feet under so not much of a similarity might happen.  I'm sure though it will be just as good even better.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahhhhhh... He's about to get the pudding.


----------



## mishele (Jul 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Ahhhhhh... He's about to get the pudding.



It looked like she was the one that got the pudding...  :lmao:


----------



## Yemme (Jul 19, 2009)

You know what... you got that one right.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 26, 2009)

I tell yah... I think men should use that line on women.  "It's what god wants you to do"... "God wants you to get your reward"...  Damn, these writers deserve their award.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 28, 2009)

These episodes keep getting weirder and weirder.. but I like it.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 28, 2009)

HBO...  I can see why they are the best.  They give so much artistic freedom to what they produce.  I just don't know where all of this is going.  The storyline is all over the place.  Not knowing isn't fun.  Who knows who's going to die.

I saw the trailer for DEXTER .. I got all tingly inside...  the countdown will soon begin.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yemme said:


> HBO...  I can see why they are the best.  They give so much artistic freedom to what they produce.  I just don't know where all of this is going.  The storyline is all over the place.  Not knowing isn't fun.  Who knows who's going to die.


This last one was pretty good!  ...It's not looking good for Sam (or Sookie).

Maybe Jason will rescue Sookie...  The next one will sure be good!



Yemme said:


> I saw the trailer for DEXTER .. I got all tingly inside...  the countdown will soon begin.



One more month!  ...I can't wait!

Bored to Death looks like it should be pretty good too.  Hopefully it's not on at the same time as Dexter...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 2, 2009)

...here we go.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 2, 2009)

True Blood is the sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's up Josh.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, I'm confused....


----------



## mishele (Aug 2, 2009)

I had to rewatch the end and I still dont know if I got it.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 2, 2009)

Mmmmm... Maybe there is a hidden reason why Godric is running the church.  He wants a sacrifice.  Maybe it's like a annual century sacrifice fest.

*Back to watching HUNG*


----------



## mishele (Aug 2, 2009)

wasnt Eric tied to some table in the previews for next week?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 2, 2009)

Yup... But he says he's sacrificing himself for Godric...  Maybe vampires do die.... Once they reach old old old age.  This story line is just insane.  I thought I would never be the same again after The Sopranos ended... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...I love HBO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I noticed Sam is getting smart he can tell that he is being watched through all the people he knows.  He kept quiet.


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!! Its soon time!!!!


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

Did I just scream like a girl?    yeah I guess I did...aHHHHHHHH.....


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2009)

mishele said:


> Did I just scream like a girl?    yeah I guess I did...aHHHHHHHH.....



I did too, lol!

One hour to go!  

Watching last season's Dexter on Showtime right now (we'll get to see new episodes of that soon too!).


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you a big LOST fan too? Because I m starting to to get AS excited to see True Blood as LOST.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually, I don't think I've ever watched Lost...


Well, gotta go!  True Blood is about to start!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

I'M LOST


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

Is Sookie hot??


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

I have dibs on Eric....lol


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm f*cking confused...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh that's gross....


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

PARTY TIME.......


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2009)

"I reckon I've already been to Heaven, and it was inside your wife!"

LOL!!!

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

That was funny...

Oh sh*t blood...


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> "I reckon I've already been to Heaven, and it was inside your wife!"
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> :lmao::lmao:


LOL line of the night!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

Um... isn't that chick 16years old.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh sh*t it's Ike and Tina


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF...


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

BOOM>>>??!!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

This show can't ever leave on a good note...


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

what fun would that be?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

I know...... next...HUNG


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2009)

...always a cliffhanger.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2009)

"I wanna do bad things with you..."

I love the opening sequence.

The whole thing looks almost, I don't know, cross processed.

Love the opening scene of Dexter too.  Way over the top saturation, lots of metaphors...


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

"I wanna do bad things with you..."

Who sings that......I m not into country but I love that!!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2009)

mishele said:


> "I wanna do bad things with you..."
> 
> Who sings that......I m not into country but I love that!!



I don't know, but I like it!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2009)

Found it.

"Bad things", by Jace Everett.


----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## mishele (Aug 9, 2009)

Now I can stop listening to it...lol


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't get enough of Trueblood. I love this freakin show.

I downloaded the "Bad Things" song to my Iphone... 

It would be awesome to have never seen the show before, and then to grab all the box sets at the rental store and watch them back to back. This waiting a week thing sucks.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 12, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> This waiting a week thing sucks.




So true...


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there a website with plot updates. Missed last weeks so far. It's my dirty little secret. My roommates question me some times...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you can watch the full episodes on HBO.com.  Usually it's a week delayed though.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

The theme song for the show reminds me of this...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Did you ever watch his show on Showtime?
(Not on anymore...)


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> The theme song for the show reminds me of this...
> 
> YouTube - Chris Isaak-Wicked Game




Very hot song......


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Did you ever watch his show on Showtime?
> (Not on anymore...)



No ... wait ... didn't know he had one.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

mishele said:


> Yemme said:
> 
> 
> > The theme song for the show reminds me of this...
> ...




I know ...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yemme said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever watch his show on Showtime?
> ...



I can't remember what it was called...it's been a few years.

Ah - found it.  It was just called "The Chris Isaak Show".  It was on '01-'04.
&#x22;The Chris Isaak Show&#x22; (2001)


----------



## Yemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Yup ... not important to remember. :meh:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just a few hours left... 

Can't wait.  Gonna be a good one tonight.


I noticed that True Blood ends before the new season of Dexter starts...  Good.
It's almost like HBO & Showtime have a non-compete agreement or something...
They don't have new shows on at the same time.  Probably works out best for both of them.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

So true... Competition helps no one.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yemme said:


> So true... Competition helps no one.



Except for us, the consumer (usually).


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

So what's up sleepy head... Are we hallucinogen free tonight???


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Are we hallucinogen free tonight???



Me?  Sadly, yes, for about the last 10 or so years...

There's really nothing quite like a decent mind altering drug...
Mushrooms, anyone?


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

I have my percocet, thank you...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Open your mind...  You'll never be the same again...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Peter.L  introduce yourself...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Open your mind...  You'll never be the same again...




Didn't I tell yah to stop typing so fast Josh... sheesh  speedy gonzalez.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

?

I know I ain't trippin' yet...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yemme said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Open your mind...  You'll never be the same again...
> ...



In my world, things just happen slowwer - so it looks fast to you.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Oooo you use a slang word I haven't heard in a while, I guess you are old..


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Oooo you use a slang word I haven't heard in a while, I guess you are old..



What is this "word" you speak of?

I'm not as old as you think, but I feel old.  I'll be 28 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Awww you're a baby...  Trippin' was the word..

Now where could mishele be....


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Trippin'?  I didn't think that was an "old" word...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe it's because I hang out with old people...  All of my friends are in their 40's...  (or older)


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yeah that makes sense...  That's in their vocabulary...  Ask Manaheim...


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

so no ones watching Hung?!! I dont have Showtime.....


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

mishele said:


> so no ones watching Hung?!! I dont have Showtime.....



We are ALL watching Hung, where are you?

No Showtime!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!!?

You have until September 27 to fix that.  You dont want to miss Dexter.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Now what is this one smokin'.....


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> You have until September 27 to fix that.  You dont want to miss Dexter.



Tell her Josh...


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

lol I only wish I was smokin the good stuff!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yemme said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > You have until September 27 to fix that.  You dont want to miss Dexter.
> ...



Mishele, get Showtime.  Tell your man that it _needs_ to happen.
You have one month...

...Sell some plasma if you have to.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Here, I started a thread for it.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/174604-dexter.html#post1680847


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Mishele, get Showtime.  Tell your man that it _needs_ to happen.
> You have one month...
> 
> ...Sell some plasma if you have to.




... Mishele you heard the man... Sell what ever you can... Yard sale.  DEXTER is coming... I lub yah but I know how to wave ba-bye when september rolls around.:hug::


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

Withhold sex if you have to.  That will make him listen.


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

I have watched old Dexters but no new stuff .......good show......I dont know if I can sell this one.....lol


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

It's only like $6 a month...  Surely you can find a way to afford that...


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

I ll work on it.....lol   How many BJs a month is that worth.......lol


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Withhold sex if you have to.  That will make him listen.




:lmao:


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

mishele said:


> I ll work on it.....lol   How many BJs a month is that worth.......lol



Every friday, saturday, and sunday *before 8pm....*


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Its going to have to be after 8 I have a toddler!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

...Magic time.  

lol


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

lmao...


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!! YESSSSSSS!!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

...and my popcorn got done just in time.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Now Eric is gonna get that p*ssy... He saved her life.... Ahhhhhhhh...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

mishele said:


> YouTube - True Blood Intro - Higher quality





oh yes........


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn...


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Godrick.................


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

No ***** for Eric.........:greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

I know... I liked him... Loved the tattoos.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

mishele said:


> No ***** for Eric.........:greenpbl:




Oh Eric is gonna get it soon... Just a matter of time... She's gonna have to choose.


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.....I choose Eric....lol


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

I love Eric's character in the show, but in person... It's a no go.  I've seen a interview with him and there were no sparks...


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Inperson?? Ok .......hung guy or Eric...............I might go Hung  guy you?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm staying out of that one...lol.


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Josh you can pick and still keep your manliness....lol


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

OK...  I pick...  Sookie.  lol.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

If it was in private he would tell us which guy he liked but not with others watching... 

I love Bill and Eric... But you know it's those bad boy us women love.. Eric is BAD.  The good guys are only for marriage so later I'd switch to Bill.


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh soooooooooo true the good guy you marry ........the bad guy you ...:er:


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

You got it...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^
That is the weirdest smilie I've ever seen...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Then you haven't seen much.. Isn't it your bed time..


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh I know what it means.....lol


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

You better change that smiley, Josh might think he's hallucinating again..


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

He hasnt seen nothin yet..............


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

mishele said:


> Oh I know what it means.....lol





Yemme said:


> You better change that smiley, Josh might think he's hallucinating again..



That one is pretty cool.  And, strangely, I know exactly what that feels like, lol.


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Josh ........why were you banned before? Whats that all about when you click on your name 0089 or something?!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

mishele said:


> He hasnt seen nothin yet..............



Oooooo I like that one... Makes you wanna bounce..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's Josh...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2009)

mishele said:


> Josh ........why were you banned before? Whats that all about when you click on your name 0089 or something?!!



That's not me.  My name breaks stuff...


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

= Josh


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Josh you were band... :thumbup:..... or is she joking.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Hiway....  cool name


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiway.....did you come to play??!!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

Why don't people chat more on TPF .... I mean I'm a chatter box... yes.... But still It seems like it's not really a large family.  Only a few people chat as a group... a few groups actually since I've been here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  we all need to work on that... 

Ok it's late...bedtime....


----------



## Yemme (Aug 17, 2009)

I looked so hard for this scene... Look at the tongue at 2:53... God damn... Must be 18+ to view... LMAO.

[video=youtube;hN81VSX2e1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN81VSX2e1A]YouTube - Alexander SkarsgÃ¥rd - True Blood 02.09 I will Rise Up (2/4) [Sookie's dream][/video]


----------



## mishele (Aug 17, 2009)

I m afraid to watch that at work........but I willenjoy it later :greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme (Aug 17, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed it... :greenpbl:


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yemme said:


> I looked so hard for this scene... Look at the tongue at 2:53... God damn... Must be 18+ to view... LMAO.
> 
> YouTube - Alexander SkarsgÃ¥rd - True Blood 02.09 I will Rise Up (2/4) [Sookie's dream]



Removed due to terms of use violation...  damn pussies at youtube...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 17, 2009)

Aww honey.. you missed her tits. :greenpbl:


----------



## mishele (Aug 18, 2009)

I m sad I missed them too!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 19, 2009)

This is really the best scene of all... Thus far this season.  It's gonna get get 3 more episodes to go.  This video has been changed and edited.  Hope you see it before the delete it.

[video=youtube;wwPV7KUnYE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwPV7KUnYE8"]YouTube - Alexander SkarsgÃ¥rd - True Blood 02.09 I will Rise Up (2/4) [Sookie's dream - cut version][/video]

Tongue 2:53... No breasts Josh.. sorry.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Aww honey.. you missed her tits. :greenpbl:



Oh, don't worry - I saw them in HD, lol!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 19, 2009)

LMAO... Only you ... and Manaheim...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yemme said:


> LMAO... Only you ... and Manaheim...



Yup.  lol!

And, yes, they were pretty nice.


----------



## mishele (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG........I think I missed that tongue the first time!!! That was hot!! Hubbys out of town might have to watch that a couple times tonight!!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 19, 2009)

mishele said:


> OMG........I think I missed that tongue the first time!!! That was hot!! Hubbys out of town might have to watch that a couple times tonight!!!



  No fun for you...... If hubby's out of town you pick up the phone and add showtime to your account.  A-ten-hut.... start marching to the phone girl.


----------



## mishele (Aug 19, 2009)

Yemme said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > OMG........I think I missed that tongue the first time!!! That was hot!! Hubbys out of town might have to watch that a couple times tonight!!!
> ...



lol  I m working on that


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yemme said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > OMG........I think I missed that tongue the first time!!! That was hot!! Hubbys out of town might have to watch that a couple times tonight!!!
> ...



Yup.  He probably won't even notice...

Just tell him the rates went up...lol.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 19, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Just tell him the rates went up...lol.



Exactly!  You read my mind.


----------



## mishele (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok, I m looking up the rates right now.....lol
:er:


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2009)

I m getting showtime..........


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2009)

mishele said:


> I m getting showtime..........



Awesome!  Does your husband know yet?


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2009)

I asked him if I could spend $85 he said sure ....but he doesnt know what for


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2009)

mishele said:


> I asked him if I could spend $85 he said sure ....but he doesnt know what for



$85?  What's that, the rate for a year?  (higher than I thought)


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah its something like that I have to talk to them on the phone and see what i can workout


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2009)

Im ready!!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 23, 2009)

ok im ready again today for my TrueBlood dose


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh yeah.

Check this out -
True Blood Store | True Blood Merchandise - HBO Store

...Not as cool as the Dexter stuff, but I might pick up a glass or something...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 23, 2009)

i thought the drinks came out sept. 16


----------



## Yemme (Aug 23, 2009)

im in chat....


----------



## Yemme (Aug 23, 2009)

Eric is so fine


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh so fine!!!


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 23, 2009)

hahah..


----------



## mishele (Aug 30, 2009)

55 minutes to go!!!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 30, 2009)

Damn Mishele... Well I am ready.. Lets meet this vampire queen.


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 30, 2009)

Good stuff....

Screw having to wait two weeks though.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 31, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> Screw having to wait two weeks though.



I concur...


----------



## photo28 (Aug 31, 2009)

I watched it 2 days in a row. Freakiest show ever... the black eyes creeped me out.


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm bummed. I only have one night where shows that I like, are on.
My other two favorite shows, Supernatural and Smallville, have been off for a while, and now Trueblood is ending it's season.

BS.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 31, 2009)

You can come with us to DEXTER land Dom... Its fun.


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 31, 2009)

No way, I dont cheat.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 31, 2009)

Dexter starts after TRUEBLOOD is off the air.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok this is the last one...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 13, 2009)

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 13, 2009)

I know...

I know.... 


Those motherf*ckers!


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 13, 2009)

damn.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 18, 2009)

So who do you think took Bill?

I think it was Eric.

I just watched the season finale again (recorded it, lol).

Whoever took Bill had gloves on.  Why would a human have to wear gloves to hold a silver chain?


----------



## enufced904 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dang.. I haven't watched it yet.. Although I did read an overview of the episode.  I'll probably find it online tonight.

It sucks that season 3 isn't supposed to come out until next summer.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 18, 2009)

It had to be Eric I saw the gloves also.... Or knowing the show it was Lorena his ex.  She might just want him back or she even knows what's going to happen and is keeping him captive/safe.  She's still around remember and she seems hard headed.

I know it's not the same but I watch Vampire Diaries... It's High School but it a good story line thus far.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yemme said:


> I know it's not the same but I watch Vampire Diaries... It's High School but it a good story line thus far.



I've been watching that too.  There's only been what, 2 episodes so far?

Seems OK...


----------



## Yemme (Sep 18, 2009)

It can hold us over maybe until Dexter... But the story line is interesting.  That brother of his is biting everyone!


----------



## mishele (Mar 16, 2010)

True Blood Season 3 premieres Sunday, June 13 2010 at 9PM ET/PT.
HBO: True Blood: Homepage

WooooHooooo!!! I cant wait!!


----------



## Yemme (Mar 16, 2010)

I know... Sweet bliss will return ... June is gonna be a great month.


----------



## mishele (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to say that the trailer for the upcoming season last night was HORRIBLE!!!! It looked like a B movie!! Anyone else get angry.....lol
:lmao:


----------



## mjbine (Jun 20, 2011)

The trailer was cheesy.  It seems like way too many story lines for this season.  I am not sure how it will turn out.  I will still be watching.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 20, 2011)

So the 6 min clip in fairy lah-lah land was very cheesy. The storyline for Season 4 looks ok. As a fan of the book series, I will be watching anyways. Especially since Game of Thrones is done for the summer.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jun 20, 2011)

Breaking Bad is starting up again soon, too! That's what I'm looking forward for summer TV :thumbup:


----------



## Yemme (Jun 26, 2011)

mishele said:


> I have to say that the trailer for the upcoming season last night was HORRIBLE!!!! It looked like a B movie!! Anyone else get angry.....lol
> :lmao:



It f*cking better not be... If it is not good at least a naked region would do just fine.


----------



## mishele (Jun 26, 2011)

Nakedness will make up for the horrible first 7 minutes!!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 26, 2011)

I just hope they didn't change the theme song...


----------



## mishele (Jun 26, 2011)

They can't do that!!!
YouTube - &#x202a;True Blood Opening Credits&#x202c;&rlm;


----------

